
Routine Traffic Stops Should Not Be Used to Fight Violent Crime - oftenwrong
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2019/4/8/routine-traffic-stops-should-not-be-used-to-fight-violent-crime
======
_Schizotypy
'Officer: “So, what’s the problem? Why are we in this situation?”

Young Man (voice cracking): “You. F---ing you!”'

